# Boo



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

In his cat tunnel.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

On top of the computer


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

In more or less his favourite position ...


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

On me. Not the worlds best picture of me though ...


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Close up.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Contemplating things (as cats do) ...


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Another close up.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Confused at Christmas?


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

And finally, another one with me.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Boo is an absolute darling. It's a name I'm giving to one of the kittens aswell so great taste! Maybe I'll name our black and white struggler Boo since it suits yours so well


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning cat


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

He looks so cuddly and lovely! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just Bootiful  Love the one on top of the computer the best :lol:


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

All these boxes make me munchy ...


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Play with Christmas Reindeer. Now.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

A few macro close up ones, flash was off, but he kept trying to eat the camera strap, so they're not so great.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Tired.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

Watching you.


----------



## saul1664 (Mar 7, 2011)

And another...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic photos :thumbup: Boo certainly is a gorgeous cat :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think I am in love!


----------

